# Ghostly voices



## TornVein (Apr 24, 2006)

I have been very impressed with some of the audio from the flash presentations throughout the forum, especially the 'Carol-Anne' FX. Although there has been some brief descriptions on how to create the ghosty voice FX I can't seem to find anything which goes into detail about how to engineer this.

For the people in the know, would you be kind enough to give a step by step account of how to produce the 'Carol-Anne' type FX. Once I know how to do this I will attempt to program a real-time effects processor to apply the FX when words are spoken into a microphone. I'll happily share the preset and give instructions for equipment and setup if anyone's interested.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

TornVein said:


> I have been very impressed with some of the audio from the flash presentations throughout the forum, especially the 'Carol-Anne' FX. Although there has been some brief descriptions on how to create the ghosty voice FX I can't seem to find anything which goes into detail about how to engineer this.
> 
> For the people in the know, would you be kind enough to give a step by step account of how to produce the 'Carol-Anne' type FX. Once I know how to do this I will attempt to program a real-time effects processor to apply the FX when words are spoken into a microphone. I'll happily share the preset and give instructions for equipment and setup if anyone's interested.


Yeah! I'd like to know how you do it also.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The 'Carol-Anne' FX is the brain child of Dr. Morbius. His son's voice is used on his site as well as mine. I did add a little echo effect on the end, but the major effect was done by the Good Dr. I told the Dr. his son would be famous. That is how the little girl on Monsters Inc started. Now the Dr's son will be making more a year than him. Maybe pulling down a mill a year for voice tracks.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The effect is simple..in principle.

I used goldwave audio editor after recording the voice in audacity, another free audio editor.

Using goldwave, I first reversed the recording, and added echo and reverb at varing intervals. I unreversed the recording and exported it to audicity, where a pitch change was applied. You will have to experiment, and it takes some practise to get it right. This isn't the only way to do it, nor are these particular editors required, it is just how I did mine.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, Dr. M! I've tried a few tricks in Goldwave, including speaking the words backwards into the mic to make the recording (not as hard as it sounds) and applying some effects. I've gotten some interesting results, but not quite what I'm looking for. I'll bet it's the reversed echo/reverb that makes the difference. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

record something with heavy echo/reverb. and when played backwards it will have that creepy fadding in effect.so if you take a phrase and then reverse it, add your heavy reverb, and then reverse it back it should work I think.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks Dr M., I'll have to try that.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> record something with heavy echo/reverb. and when played backwards it will have that creepy fadding in effect.so if you take a phrase and then reverse it, add your heavy reverb, and then reverse it back it should work I think.


Yea, that's the basic idea, Hib..Although, too heavy reverb, and you lose the integrity of the original, making it hard to understand..It takes a while to get it just right, too much or too little will ruin the effect.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Yea, that's the basic idea, Hib..Although, too heavy reverb, and you lose the integrity of the original, making it hard to understand..It takes a while to get it just right, too much or too little will ruin the effect.


oops, I didn't read your previous post. seems I am a master a stating the obvious!:googly: sorry bout that. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> oops, I didn't read your previous post. seems I am a master a stating the obvious!:googly: sorry bout that. LOL


Too funny, now th rumors I'm spreading about will look true


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The good thing is the Dr's son will get to be the voice of the new Darth Vadar in the next Star Wars movie.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

You mean the next "Re-imagined" Star Wars movie.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, but this time the good guys win. I think. It depends who you think the good guys are.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

wait what? Oh God not a seventh one... the 4, 5, 6 were enough Lucas! Do you not understand that!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

claymud said:


> wait what? Oh God not a seventh one... the 4, 5, 6 were enough Lucas! Do you not understand that!


That would be incorrect! Can't get enough *Star Wars*.

Bring on 7, 8, and 9!

More Jar-Jar!

(That last was just to annoy Sin.)


----------



## TornVein (Apr 24, 2006)

That is much simpler than I dared to imagine, and some fantastic results with only a little bit of messing around with the sounds. I'm not sure how to do a real-time effect when the sound needs to be reversed, unless I can figure out a rig that can gaze into the future. 

Many thanks for the info.


----------

